# My goldfish is violent!



## abolonechik (Sep 30, 2007)

I just recently bought a green spotted puffer, and my goldfish King Kong keeps sucking him into his mouth and then spits him out. Is this normal. I thought puffers were suposed to be the agressive ones:?: I am a little worried because now my little puffer Herman seems to be hating life.:shock:


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

well a gsp and gold fish souldnt be together as goldfish are cold water fish and gsp are brackish so one is out of place unless you can put a goldfish in a brackish tank in my brackish i have a gsp and a gogy dragon


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> my goldfish King Kong keeps sucking him into his mouth


 Goldfish are omnivores, they should not be kept with anything that fits in their mouth.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

well..... at least he spits him back out


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

ugh... always research before you buy.


----------

